# Harbor Freight propane torch, is it safe to sear food?



## zwiller (Nov 26, 2019)

https://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-91033.html or the fancy igniter model https://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-with-push-button-igniter-91037.html

Always impressed with the bright minds and insight of the folks here.  What say you???


----------



## xray (Nov 26, 2019)

I think you mean Harbor Freight Flamethrower! Lol

I have one that I used to sear steaks with after cooking SV and reverse searing. It worked really well and I didn’t notice any off flavors from using the propane. 

I would put the meat on my little weber smokey joe on the driveway and sear them there. This way I was away from my wood deck...there is a pretty strong flame that comes out of these things (I bought it for driveway weeds, it has since broke)...but for $18, I got two summers out of it so I can’t complain.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 26, 2019)

I use Bernzomatic TS8000 with propane and never felt aftertaste. I am pretty sure the torch from Harborfreight will work for you....


----------



## rexster314 (Nov 26, 2019)

Unless you use the 20lb outdoor gas tank, you'll have to get an adapter for the throwaway propane bottles. It looks like it could work, but would be unwieldy to say the least. The best thing is the Searzall that can be ordered from Amazon. Fits on a bottle, is easy to move around, and has the wire mesh to diffuse the flame so there's no hotspots. I have one and it works as advertised


----------



## BigW. (Nov 26, 2019)

I agree with the flamethrower comment.   I use one for weeds and it works great.  There is little control as far a flame goes.  It is full on jet engine strength when you squeeze the handle.  May not be the best for food.


----------



## xray (Nov 26, 2019)

Everytime you squeeze the handle, somewhere, Tim Allen grunts.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2019)

We've cooked steaks and burgers at camp with ours... 

I wouldn't try searing with one indoors... 

I use this _*Benzomatic*_ for indoor searing use.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2019)

I'll second the TS8000 and Searzall. The combo is not inexpensive but easily stored in a kitchen cabinet and convenient. It can Safely be used Indoors as well. I would not use the Turbo Jet Flame Thrower in the house! 1800W Heat Guns give a good sear as well...JJ


----------



## tropics (Nov 26, 2019)

Harbor Freight 





						Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977
					

Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




					www.harborfreight.com
				



Richie


----------



## zwiller (Nov 26, 2019)

Geez, I'd like to think you guys see my OTBS status and realize I know NOT to operate this thing indoors.   

So the consensus is OK for food then... 

Things just got interesting...   I have a Milwaukee heat gun and BM Mapp setup ALREADY...   I am a homebrewer and have 3 propane tanks so non issue.  Strangely, the reason I like this torch is because it IS overkill and want the Tim Taylor effect.  Not kidding, when we renovate the kitchen I am installing a salamander and pro hood.  I am trying to talk myself out of:


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 26, 2019)

You do know not to use it in the bathtub or shower don't you? 
I've used one for searing steaks etc. I tossed the meat on my grill and let fly. Works well.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2019)

Just know that you want a set up that you can sear without " tipping " the tank . Propane tank with a hose is a good set up .


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks like a duel purpose Flamethrower. Should be good for searing meat as well as could be used to get the wood started in a stick burner. The price is excellent.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2019)

And burn off your grill grates .


----------



## dward51 (Nov 26, 2019)

IF you don't want to pay the $61 for a Searzall, get a Benzomatic "flame spreader".  Sometimes hard to find, but it just snaps on the end of a regular torch nozzle.  Of make one from sheet metal like this guy did.

Home Made "Flame Spreader"


----------



## kelbro (Nov 26, 2019)

Works well. You can turn the flame up plenty high without squeezing the trigger.

Also good for starting the coals in a fire basket for a drum smoker. 60 seconds and we're off to the races.

First time that I used mine to fry the weeds out of my rock garden, it stopped traffic!


----------

